# just got my quote...is it too high?



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

i just got a quote from a local graphics printing shop for 10 sample shirts and they are charging me $360


10 10 ea. 50/50 Tee Dark Colors - S-XL: 4 colors on Front; 2 colors on Left Sleeve;
Each 19.5689 Total $195.69
4 SCREEN CHARGE 35.00
total $140.00
Sales Tax $23.50
Total Due $359.1

he says he will credit me the screen charge after i put in my order for bigger quantities this is my first real quote and i thought it was kind of high...what should i tell him?


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

This is an example of why plastisol heat transfers are a winner over Screen printing for quantities of this size. You could do this for a lot less with heat press and heat transfers. or Vinyl if you had a cutter.

Heat transfers Estimate...at my venders prices
Dark shirts 10 x $2.80= $35.00 (qty of 12) 
4 color custom heat transfers ganged with sleeve $100 (high side)
Total= $150 bucks tops


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

> this is my first real quote and i thought it was kind of high


you cant be a screen printer...or you would know what goes into the setup of a 4 color job , plus 2 color sleeve...also printing on dark color shirts...which requires a white underbase...so it is actually 5 colors.....the screen fee is less than 10 dollars a screen...you cant get that price anywhere....

in my opinion you cant get the quality of screen printing whith heat transfers...but again that is just my opinion....

to answer your question...no I dont think this quote is to high.....

Inked


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I second that opinion. The quote is by no means unreasonable for this number. What will the quantity discounts be?


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll throw in my .02 also. the screen printers quote is right on...no doubt. Granted you may shop it around but they are definitely in the ballpark for sure. 

But I stand by my analysis...heat transfers are just as good and more cost effective in THIS comparison.


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

The quote you seem fairly reasonable.

Attached is a sample quote of how I would quote the order. This quote assumes that white is one of the visible printing colors on each location, otherwise an addition printing color (white underbase) may need to be added. This would bring this quote even more inline with what you were quoted.

Printmark


----------



## RizonEsthetics (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea its high but its only because the quantity you ordered and the amount of colors and the sleeve print! Alot goes in into setting up screens and making sure everything is right. Screen printing is good for high quantities heat transfers is your best bet for 10 shirts preferably cad cut!


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Inked,
This is just me 2cents. From what I read, I believe they were charging him $35 per screen which made the total $140. However, I do believe the price is reasonable for the simple fact that they are going to need 5 screens plus having to do sleeves. Thats a pretty time consuming job.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I won't even quote a 10 shirt job. Unless it for vinyl. I have a 36 shirt min for screen printing.


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

It is a good price. It is nice of him to do only ten shirts.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

nypdofficer1 said:


> Inked,
> This is just me 2cents. From what I read, I believe they were charging him $35 per screen which made the total $140. However, I do believe the price is reasonable for the simple fact that they are going to need 5 screens plus having to do sleeves. Thats a pretty time consuming job.


 
I read that part wrong then...so 35 a screen is a bit high...but the total for the job is still a good price for the quantity of the order.

Inked


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

mmonk said:


> This is an example of why plastisol heat transfers are a winner over Screen printing for quantities of this size. You could do this for a lot less with heat press and heat transfers. or Vinyl if you had a cutter.
> 
> Heat transfers Estimate...at my venders prices
> Dark shirts 10 x $2.80= $35.00 (qty of 12)
> ...


Can I get the name of this shop in a pm?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

you hit it on the head. he said "he will credit me the screen charge after i put in my order for bigger quantities". to do that small of a shirt order your going to pay but like he said if you ordered oh 60-72 shirts and it seemed like the order was high in cost I would say thanks but no thanks. see what he is willing to charge you for oh lets say 3-6 dozen per shirt and see if it fits into your budget you are willing to spend


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Upscalelivin said:


> i just got a quote from a local graphics printing shop for 10 sample shirts and they are charging me $360
> 
> 
> 10 10 ea. 50/50 Tee Dark Colors - S-XL: 4 colors on Front; 2 colors on Left Sleeve;
> ...


The best way to get pricing on your printing is to contact 2-3 different printers with the same job specs and ask them for quotes. That way you can see which quotes are competitive.

The forums aren't really intended to be a price comparison service for t-shirt printing.

More info in this thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t56484.html

Any questions at all, please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree that the quote is a very fair price, it's not high at all for the quantity you are producing.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

My 2 cents.... I dont know how 10 shirts is a "sample" I dont do just 10 shirt. but I will print one sample shirt. and in my terms of agreements this is the price. 


*PROOFS AND SAMPLES: proofs ( first garment printed) are available for $50 per impression location, offered at a prearranged time, and with a 3 day window for approval. Additional charges may apply if we cannot
reach the customer or if we do not receive a response within that 3 business days window. Additional charges may apply for digital press proofs based on the complexity of the print, and the amount of time on the
press, which will be billed at the rate of $50 for each additional 15 minute increment of time. Additional charges will apply if there are any changes to an order or design after a digital press check.
Pre press production samples cost $50 per color printed per location and are subject to standard turn time. We do not offer in house press checks.
*


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds to me like he made about $200 for a days work. Oh just wait he had a shop with overhead, Rent/Phone/Electric/Internet/Insurance. Correction he made minimum wage.


----------

